# Deck layout



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@Carivera i don't remember if I have asked you this already: where are you located?

My front deck is 6', 5' cockpit, and 3' rear deck. I have plenty of space in the cockpit (have fit 3 adults previously). If you are close to Melbourne I'll be happy to show you the boat


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Ave Maria, FL (Naples Area) so about 3.5 hours from you. But it may be worth the trip. Thank you sir, you've been a ton of help already with my order.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Carivera said:


> Ave Maria, FL (Naples Area) so about 3.5 hours from you. But it may be worth the trip. Thank you sir, you've been a ton of help already with my order.


Since you're going over to Boat Builder Central you'll be able to see the FS14 low sheer that I built and sold to Jeff, the owner of BBC. The boat is just under 14' and 63" wide, and I believe the cockpit ended up being 58" , so it may help to give you some ideas. If you have any questions about the build, I'd be happy to help. Be sure to say hello to the crew for me, and make sure to ask to see the FS14, and The FS18 that Reid is building. Mike


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

seapro17sv said:


> Since you're going over to Boat Builder Central you'll be able to see the FS14 low sheer that I built and sold to Jeff, the owner of BBC. The boat is just under 14' and 63" wide, and I believe the cockpit ended up being 58" , so it may help to give you some ideas. If you have any questions about the build, I'd be happy to help. Be sure to say hello to the crew for me, and make sure to ask to see the FS14, and The FS18 that Reid is building. Mike


I will definitely check it out. They all have been super helpful via email. I haven't been there yet myself.


----------

